# Small White Balls in Feces



## adrienneb (Sep 9, 2011)

Pippin is male, and a little over nine months. I am going to bring him to the vet in the morning but I'm worried now and would like to know if anyone has any idea what it could be. I don't think it's life threatening or anything but I'm still worried about my little guy.

So I noticed two days ago that his poop seemed to be slighty off. It was a little wetter than usual, but not really runny and had a tiny bit of green tinge but it was hardly noticeable so I didn't think it was anything. Then yesterday I noticed that his poop was smelling a bit which is bad. I mean his cage was clean and everything except for what he had excreted over the night. Then I took him out in his hedgiebag to watch a movie and he pooped at the edge of the bag and that's when I noticed the smell was worse but was the same consistency as the previous day. Today however I his poop is a lot runnier than it was before. It'll still hold shape for the most part but it's a little watery. Then I noticed some blood on his wheel so I inspected his poop more closely when I had him out and I noticed some very faint traces of red in it. I also noticed that his poop is laced with these tiny small white balls that are hard. My first thought is that they're eggs of some kind of parasite but I honestly have no idea what kind of parasite he might have that would do that. How would he even be exposed to one? 

Anyway I've been looking up stuff online for the past two hours and haven't really found anything helpful. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's good that you're taking him to the vet right away! Kudos to you for being proactive. Especially since you're now bypassing everyone who will tell you that we can only speculate on what the issue is and that you should take him to the vet :lol:

The only thing I have personal experience with that you're asking about is the white balls in his poo. My hog had the same issue last year. When I asked about it here at HHC, Nancy said, "Is there anything in her food that could account for the little white specks? If not, I think taking in a fecal to the vet might be a good idea just in case the white specks are a parasite." (viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12501&p=109173&hilit=white#p109173)

After I took a sample of her poo in and the test came back good, I realized that one of her foods just has small white fibers in it that her system apparently wasn't digesting.

What kind of food are you feeding?

I am by no means an expert on any of this, just sharing my personal experience.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

the vet will know best so good on you for doing that

my only speculation would be a parasite, i would bring a fresh stool smaple with you to the vets when you go

good luck hope its nothing serious


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

The fact that there is blood in the poop warrants a vet visit for sure.

As far as the white balls, are they small and "grainy"? I know wellness kibble in particular has been known to cause "grainy" type poops in some hedgehogs. I used to feed my girls exclusively wellness, one had no graininess and the other did. When I started mixing the wellness with the bluebuffalo, the graininess ceased to exist, so the graininess may be part of the food...but it also could be parasites...especially cause you said their was blood, that is concerning.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i would think some sort of parasite which if you have any other animals that go outdoors or if she is exposed to rodents of any kind or she has had meat thats not fully cooked or unwashed fruits and vegetables could be a reason for getting them. Another thing is my girls had clostridium which caused them to get white flecks in their poop. I hope she feels better soon!


----------

